# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان والجزائر يتأهلان بالتعادل

## مرهف

*تأهل المنتخبان السوداني صاحب الأرض والجزائري إلى دور الثمانية في كأس أمم افريقيا للمحليين لكرة القدم بعد تعادلهما بدون أهداف في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة لدور المجموعات اليوم السبت.

وهذه النتيجة كانت كافية للجزائر للصعود الى دور الثمانية مع السودان الذي تصدر المجموعة الأولى برصيد سبع نقاط متقدما بنقطتين على منتخب الجزائر صاحب المركز الثاني.

وفازت الجابون على أوغندا 2-1 في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة ذاتها لكن لم يكن للفوز أهمية إذ أصبح رصيد الجابون أربع نقاط وتجمد رصيد أوغندا عند نقطة واحدة.

وبدأت مباراة السودان مع الجزائر بإثارة كبيرة وسدد المدافع عادل معيزة كرة قوية من مدى قريب لكنها اصطدمت بالقائم الأيسر لمرمى السودان في الدقيقة الرابعة.

وبعد عدة دقائق ارتقى سيف الدين  ليقابل برأسه كرة من ركلة ركنية لكنها اصطدمت بالعارضة الامامية
لحارس المنتخب الجزائري.

وقابل العربي سوداني مهاجم الجزائر كرة عرضية ووضعها برأسه فوق المرمى في الدقيقة 30.

وهدأ الإيقاع كثيرا في الشوط الثاني وبدا ان الفريقين اكتفيا بهذه النتيجة وإن سنحت لمنتخب الجزائر الأكثر سيطرة فرصة عندما سدد نصر الدين خوالد كرة قوية من ناحية اليسار أنقذها الحارس  بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله.
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*أدار المباراة
الحكم الدولي إيدي مايي من السيشال
...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لم الاحظ سيطرة الجزائيريين علي الكرة من خلال الراديو !
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




أدار المباراة
الحكم الدولي إيدي مايي من السيشال



مش الحكم دا زاتو يا مرهف هو الادار الفاصله للجزائر مع المصريين
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					


مش الحكم دا زاتو يا مرهف هو الادار الفاصله للجزائر مع المصريين



هو نفسه يا غالي
...

*

----------


## عمر صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

هو نفسه يا غالي

...



يعنى  الراجل  طلع  تخصص  جزائر :055:
                        	*

----------

